# [SOLVED]davfs2 cp: cannot stat /usr/share/davfs2/davfs2.conf

## elmar283

I'm trying to mount my idisk with davfs2 without success. The problem is that davfs2 is looking for configuration files in '/usr/share/davfs2' while they are in '/etc/davsfs2'. This is the error I get:

```

 mount /mnt/idisk/

cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/davfs2/davfs2.conf': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/davfs2/secrets': No such file or directory

Please enter the username to authenticate with server

http://idisk.me.com/elmarotter or hit enter for none.

  Username: elmarotter

Please enter the password to authenticate user elmarotter with server

http://idisk.me.com/elmarotter or hit enter for none.

  Password:  

/sbin/mount.davfs: Mounting failed.

Could not authenticate to server: rejected Digest challenge, rejected Basic challenge

```

This is my /etc/fstab line:

```

http://idisk.me.com/elmarotter /mnt/idisk davfs rw,user,noauto 0 0

```

I emerged davfs2 with 'emerge -av davfs2'

Does anyone know how I can resolve this problem?Last edited by elmar283 on Sun Jun 12, 2011 12:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elmar283

I still don't know why it doesn't work with the configuration I used, but I've solved the problem by replacing:

```
http://idisk.me.com/elmarotter /mnt/idisk davfs rw,user,noauto 0 0
```

with:

```
https://idisk.me.com/elmarotter /mnt/idisk davfs rw,user,noauto 0 0
```

Now the mounting works fine.

----------

